# Sera products online stores?



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm having trouble finding an online store that sells Sera products. I'm looking for shrimp food and peat pellets in one order. Thanks.


----------



## Dina-Angel (Jun 20, 2013)

Maybe check out their homepage for available retailer? Or send them an email asking where to find these items?


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Contact darkestsky (Southern Oak Aquatics) on here. He is the only supplier for Sera products that I'm aware of. Great guy and awesome prices!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

SouthernCichlids said:


> Contact darkestsky (Southern Oak Aquatics) on here. He is the only supplier for Sera products that I'm aware of. Great guy and awesome prices!


+1

Clay is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

PM sent. Thanks.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Amazon.com also carries Sera test equipment.


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

bitFUUL said:


> Amazon.com also carries Sera test equipment.


True, but Clay's prices are WAY better than Amazon. I bought the nitrate test kit from Clay for a few dollars less than what Amazon had it for, not to mention shipping


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I would buy from Clay even if his prices were a few dollars more than Amazon. After all, he is a sponsor of this free forum so without people like him we would not be able to freely exchange plants/ideas.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I'm all about supporting our planted tank people, but his website didn't have the Sera Master kit listed on it. Actually, I couldn't find a single Sera product on the site. :icon_frow 
So I bought mine from Petco on sale a few weeks ago. Though it still seems to be on sale now: http://www.petco.com/product/120391/Sera-Aqua-Test-Box-Freshwater-Master-Test-Kit.aspx


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

I just purchased the sera master kit on amazon for $68 plus free shipping, couldn't pass it up. Haven't used it yet, but man this kit is intense! Lol


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

bitFUUL said:


> I'm all about supporting our planted tank people, but his website didn't have the Sera Master kit listed on it. Actually, I couldn't find a single Sera product on the site. :icon_frow
> So I bought mine from Petco on sale a few weeks ago. Though it still seems to be on sale now: http://www.petco.com/product/120391/Sera-Aqua-Test-Box-Freshwater-Master-Test-Kit.aspx


Yeah he ordered some for a trial run which is why he did not list on the website. If someone needs to order then hit up darkestsky via PM on this forum.

The master kit looks awesome but I would never use 80% of those tests. Only ones that I need are NO3 and PO. It's a good kit for someone just starting out and wants to test everything on the regular. Then again, you can probably post the kits you do not need in the For Sale section.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

bitFUUL said:


> I'm all about supporting our planted tank people, but his website didn't have the Sera Master kit listed on it. Actually, I couldn't find a single Sera product on the site. :icon_frow
> So I bought mine from Petco on sale a few weeks ago. Though it still seems to be on sale now: http://www.petco.com/product/120391/Sera-Aqua-Test-Box-Freshwater-Master-Test-Kit.aspx


 I picked up that kit from PETCO as well. Awesome kit and those large vials are so much nicer to work with. I had contacted Clay first but he wasn't going to have it for quite a while and I needed one soon. I'll pick up reagents from him though as it looks like individual kits are the only way to get refills.


----------

